# JUST found THE BEST site for trichrome explanation



## cmd420 (Sep 13, 2009)

OMfreakinG  I have been looking for a site like this...have gotten some great help from folks at this site, but this here link is the absolute best that I can find...I hope this can help 

hXXp://www.drugs-forum.com/growfaq/1529.htm[/URL]


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 13, 2009)

awesome site. I have see it before but thanks for linking it for sure...



:bong:


----------



## GreenLantern7 (Sep 13, 2009)

Excellent, now where did I put my trichomes? Ah, there they are!


----------



## Hick (Sep 13, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1938
.......:confused2:.........


----------



## PencilHead (Sep 23, 2009)

That link goes (should go) to the old Overgrow site's FAQ.  I'm sure this was great advice when pertinent, but I think that there are people on this board who have more extensive, and certainly more current, knowledge--ask and yea shall recieve.


----------

